# مشكلة فى المارش



## ايمن هلال (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى السيارة تكون ماشية تمام و مفيش اى مشكلة و تيجى تبطل منى لاى سبب مثلا اشيل رجلى من على دواسة الديبرياج 
اجى ادور السيارة مرة اخرة ما تدورش ده ممكن تكون مشكلة ايه 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابو ربحي (19 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي الكريم افحص التالي:
1-شحن الدينامو للبطارية سليم ام لا؟؟؟
2-اتوماتيك المارش وهو الذي يوصل تيار للمارش ويكون مركب مثبت ببراغي مع المارش وحجمه صغير ,, يكون فوق المارش
3-فحمات ملف المارش لربما مهترئة ولا توصل تيار لملفات المحرك الداخلي والذي هو اساسا تكون نهايته بترس صغير 
4- ترس المارش الذي يتم تعشيقه بالحدافة "fly wheel" ربما يكون الترس مهترىء وبالتالي لا جدوى من عملية التشغيل لانه لن توصل حركة للحدافة المسؤولة عن ادارة المحرك.
اذا لم تكن اي نقطة واضحة اخي ساوضحها لك ان شاءالله.
احترامي وودي


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الكريم
من الواضح ان لديك مشكلتين وهما
1- المشكلة الاولى السيارة تبطل عند رفع قدمك من على الدبرياج وهنا فان السيارة بتبطل نتيجة حمل زائد على المحرك ومن الممكن ان يكون الحمل الزائد تيجة تشغيل المكيف او انه لم يحدث تعشيق تام لأسطوانه الدبرياج مع الحدافة فتحدث رجه بالسيارة وتبطل .
2- المشكلة الثانية السيارة لا تدور بعد ذلك فكما ذكر الاخ ابو ريحى عن مشاكل المارش ولكنى سازيد شىء بسيط ان تترك السيارة تبرد وتدوس على بدال الدبرياج وتدور السيارة فاذا دارت فان المشكلة فى مجموعة الدبرياج
وشكرا لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا للأخ الكريم أبو ربحي علي مشاركاته الثرية ، زاده الله فضلا وعلما ، وشكرا للإضافة القيمة التي أضافها الاخ الكريم مهندس منير صالح ونتطلع الي مشاركاتكم االعلمية القيمة .*


----------



## ايمن هلال (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم الحمد لله رحت لكهربائى سيارات و المشكلة كانت فى البطاريه


----------



## commander 15 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

